# Leishmaniasis 2012: What’s New????



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

This is a cut and paste from a local vet here in Spain,sorry about the English, but it appears there is hope.

Oscar Cortadellas Rodríguez

DVM, PhD, Acred. AVEPA Medicina Interna

Clínica Veterinaria Germanias, Gandía, Valencia

[email protected]

LEISHMANIASIS 2012: WHAT'S NEW????

What's leshmaniasis???

Canine leishmaniasis is a severe protozoal disease caused by Leishmania spp 
and transmited by sandflies.

The disease is endemic in the Mediterrean basin. In our area the prevalence of 
infected animals can range between 10-60%.

Not all infected dogs develop clinical illness. Some dogs are resistant to the 
disease and are able to eliminate the parasite by themselves, without 
presenting clinical symptoms.

Another dogs remain infected but asymptomatic for months or even years; but 
these animals can develop the disease in situations that implicate a 
compromise of the immune system.

Finally, there are dogs that are sensible to the parasite and show the typical 
clinical signs of the disease. These include fever, weight loss, anorexia, 
cutaneous problems, conjunctivitis and chronic kidney failure. Without an 
adequate treatment these dogs will eventually die or will be euthanized as a 
consequence of leishmaniasis.

Fortunately, a majority of dogs with leishmaniasis can be successfully treated. 
With treatment many of these dogs will remain clinically healthy for several 
years, carrying an absolutely normal life. However, reinfections and relapses 
can occur, so periodical veterinary examinations are warranted.

What can I do to protect my dog??

To avoid disease transmission:

-Use sandfly repellents regularly 
-Keep your dog indoors from sunset till sunrise; sandflies use to bite at 
night

Once the dog has been bitten:

-Recently, a vaccine against leishmaniasis has been launched into the 
European market. According to the information provided by the manufacturer, 
the vaccine reduces the chance of developing clinical leishmaniasis in dogs that 
are bitten by the sandfly. The proposed vaccination calendar is as follows:

1st: Perform a blood test to detect is the dog is already infected. 
Nowadays, only non-infected dogs are considered candidates to 
receive the vaccine

2nd: Three doses of the vaccine must be administered during the 
first year; the interval between doses is 3 weeks. Then, a booster 
dose is administered every year, starting a year after the 3rd initial 
dose.

-On the other hand a new oral immunostimulant treatment is also 
available. The manufacturer states that it can be used both; to treat clinically ill 
dogs and to prevent the development of clinical disease in dogs that have been 
bitten but have no clinical signs of the disease.

In summary……………..

Not all dogs dogs infected with leishmaniasis develop clinical signs

Not all dogs dogs infected with leishmaniasis need to be treated

Treatment allows to reach clinical cure in many occasions, but 
reinfections and relapses can occur.

Preventive measures include sandfly repellents, vaccination and 
immunostimulants

If you would like to get more information don't hesitate to contact us.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder if the vaccine is available in this country?


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

No, I'm afraid not. One reason is that leishmaniasis is not yet endemic in the UK, and the other is it's not very effective. And it remains very difficult to treat, with no cure. Those of us who take our pets abroad need to be sure to get good advice about prevention: please talk to your vet!


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

I was wrong in my earlier post: the leishamaniasis vaccine for dogs is apparently available from vets in the UK. It's not as good a protection against disease as, say, rabies vaccine is, so it's essential to maintain the other usual precautions like wearing Scalibor collars, use of appropriate spot-ons and keeping dogs confined at dusk as well. And while we're at it, don't forget heart worm prevention!

See http://bit.ly/KU5Lcx for more info.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our dogs are in the course of being vaccinated but we will still use the collars, Alan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The Scalibor collars really worry me as they contain organo-phosphates. Wish there was an alternative.

Horses that are allergic to midge bites (sweet itch) can wear a special rug, called a Boet Blanket that covers the whole body. It is like a mosquito net so quite lightweight and horses can be ridden in them. Surely this would be better for our dogs than chemicals?

Do you think I ought to go on Dragons Den with my idea?


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

The active ingredient in Scalibor is deltamethrin, which is a synthetic pyrethroid, not an o-p. Pyrethroids have very low mammalian toxicity in general (but care is need with cats), but are very dangerous to fish and other aquatic life. Scalibor collars should be removed if the dog goes for a swim!

Don't think my dogs would wear gear like some horses do: but keep them indoors (dogs & horses) at dusk when midges and sandflies are most active!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that. Can you explain a bit more about dogs wearing collars when swimming please?

One of ours just jumps into any water she sees. It's not really possible to know when she might go swimming. Does the collar become ineffective after swimming? Alan.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Can get the vaccines and tests but have to be ordered in specially l know that NVS stock it as was helping chase it up at the practice l was at last week.

Here is the veterinary bible online version on Scallybore and all other animal drugs permitted in the UK may be useful if your dogs are away and get any problems l find the datasheet part easiest as it is in a -z order (l await to be shot for putting this up :lol: )

Noah Drugs Compendium

The url opens on how to use scally. and contra indications


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Supplier (manufacturer): VIRBAC

Product name : CANILEISH

According to my wife's Googling :wink: 

tony


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

We use Advantix spot on that gives protection against Sandfly for at least 14 days .Then repeat although not necessary for other the pests. So far so good .Expensive but worthwile as only really needed during summer months.Unfortunately this type of Advantix is not available in UK.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Further:

http://www.ema.europa.eu/ema/index....nes.jsp&mid=WC0b01ac058001fa1c&jsenabled=true

tony


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

BrianJP, Advantix is available in the UK. Ask your vet.


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

All pyrethroids (like Scalibor collars) are extremely toxic to fish and other aquatic life, so if you're near water and your dog likes to swim, please remove the collar. Put it on again when there's no risk of swimming.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah..... it mentions organophosphates in the data sheet. That must be where I made the mistake of thinking it must contain them.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We use Advantix fortnightly when in S Europe as well. We only travel there from late September onwards when the risk is not so great so I don't think I'll get ours vaccinated but it's a bit of a dilemna.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

arwvet said:


> BrianJP, Advantix is available in the UK. Ask your vet.


You are correct but when I did research a while back on the Bayer website it showed that the product available in the UK is not the same as the one I get when I am here in Spain that doies give protection against Sandfly and other Mosquitos


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We've just been quoted £150 for a 4 injection course. 8O 

tony


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Given the cost of the vaccines to the vet it is a fair price pretty much the cost of a standard vaccine only it is x4.

Drugs and equipment are very expensive and the cost needs to be passed on, vets are a business. For the most part they are a fair pass on the problem is because the public A) Have the NHS and "free" health care and B) Do not see the buy in cost they perceive it as expensive.
This site http://www.veterinary-instrumentation.co.uk/pages.php?pageid=239 gives an idea of instruments (look up soft tissue & general) 
A bitch spay/general kit has around 6 artery forceps in usually couple small and rest large. 1 but often 2 pairs of scissors, a needle holder, scalpel handle, spay hook, rat tooth forceps, dressing forceps, 4 towel clips (hold the drape on) +/- allis tissue forceps, swabs, gloves, drape and there is generally a minimum of 5 of those kits then cat spey again several kits often suture kits and if ability is there ortho kits and those are a mine field, then surgery tables op tables on and on.

There are certain companies who really are hideously expensive and they give the rest a bad name. l have sat round with other veterinary staff and we have shaken our heads we can not work out the justification for cost.

To put it into perspective a well known OOH vets pay their qualified vet nurses £10/hr for 19:00 - 08:00 hrs waking shift and often busy. Meant to be a sleep part in there but to often doesnt happen.

Average vetnurse wages for days/nights/weekends around the country is between 16k-19k but at some places 21k (highest at the big referral centres)

I know it has sort of hijacked the thread but it gets depressing the way folks perceive the cost so l hope this puts things in perspective.
Millionaires are us is not a title that fits veterinary staff.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Spoke to my vet about this and apparently you still have to take the precautions as well. It's not a "cure" 
Will enquire again when we are due to start the boosters run in the autumn.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I use adventix but reluctantly as the testing regime for these chemicals is not as comprehensive as say that for humans (based on reading the accompanying literature) - and I sometimes wonder if the risk from using them isn't greater than that of being bitten etc.


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm afraid that is a totally unjustified opinion, and one I must challenge. The legislation regulating testing of all medicinal products is basically the same - Medicines Act 1968 and subsequent British and EU rules - whether for human or veterinary use, not least because many products are used in both fields. When it comes to regulations for prescription and dispensing of products, however, those for veterinary medicines are often much stricter than for human ones. No-one can guarantee that any medicine will not have unwanted adverse effects in a given individual or group, human or animal, but in an imperfect world, we can be reasonably confident in the safety of medicines we use, especially those like anti-parasitic drugs which are so widely used.


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

Is it a case of use either Scalibor collars Or Advantix spot on when in Spain not both
Lindjan


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes - one or the other is fine. Scalibor does seem to be the one people prefer, but that's only anecdotal. Just remember to take them off before swimming!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Only thing to remember if using Advantix is that according to the literature supplied with it ,it only gives about 14 days protection against the sandfly so can prove expensive to use for the whole summer.Collars not an option for me as have 2 dogs that would tear them off each other.


----------



## arwvet (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, Brian, that reminded me I'd been a bit brief. Scalibor lasts months. But it's still a good idea to use a spot-on or tablet containing milbemycin as well to prevent heartworm infection. As usual, the best thing to do is to talk to your vet in plenty of time & heed the advice.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

arwvet said:


> I'm afraid that is a totally unjustified opinion, and one I must challenge. The legislation regulating testing of all medicinal products is basically the same - Medicines Act 1968 and subsequent British and EU rules - whether for human or veterinary use, not least because many products are used in both fields. When it comes to regulations for prescription and dispensing of products, however, those for veterinary medicines are often much stricter than for human ones. No-one can guarantee that any medicine will not have unwanted adverse effects in a given individual or group, human or animal, but in an imperfect world, we can be reasonably confident in the safety of medicines we use, especially those like anti-parasitic drugs which are so widely used.


feel free to challenge my view I would be happy to be reassured of their safety however as things stand my opinion remains the same.
I still feel uncomfortable about putting an anti-parasitic drug on a 15 kilo animal and being told not to pet it afterwards. 
Perhaps you are able to quote of independant long term studies with groups of animals receiving the drugs and control groups recieving a placebo.


----------

